# Ideal Tuff Tote



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Thinking of picking one up after work tomorrow :thumbup: What are your guys thoughts on the bag? I have looked into the Vetos but much prefer the leather Ideal. Should I get the black leather one or the premium leather color? Post some pics of your guys tuff totes setups for some inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

I have had the Veto Pro Pac LC but ever since I switched to the Ideal Leather Tuff Tote there is no looking back, I have found it much easier to work out of. Don't get me wrong the Veto is still a great bag


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

What do you think of this one?
http://store.winselectric.com/kltohaaebu5.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bdivell said:


> I have had the Veto Pro Pac LC but ever since I switched to the Ideal Leather Tuff Tote there is no looking back, I have found it much easier to work out of. Don't get me wrong the Veto is still a great bag


 
Advantage to the Veto other than carrying capacity is it can be locked closed so tools don't sprout wings, locks keep honest people honest. An open pouch left out of sight for a minute is an open invitation to theft.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JBC1 said:


> What do you think of this one?
> http://store.winselectric.com/kltohaaebu5.html


 
That bag is nice, I have a similar one with less pockets. But we all have a tendancy to over load an open bag and bury stuff at the bottom, so as long as you keep it clean you're go to go.


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Advantage to the Veto other than carrying capacity is it can be locked closed so tools don't sprout wings, locks keep honest people honest. An open pouch left out of sight for a minute is an open invitation to theft.


I Didn't find that an issue as I do building automation, refrigeration & gas service , usually just me on the roof or in a mechanical room


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bdivell said:


> I Didn't find that an issue as I do building automation, refrigeration & gas service , usually just me on the roof or in a mechanical room


 
It all depends on where you work. I had been on jobs in NYC where the guys would rip the fillings out of your teeth if they figured they could get away with it.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I looked at the Ideal one at one point and it was like 200 bucks. I just use my pouch and for the weird tools I have a Klein mid sized tool box.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had the turff tote and sold it, bought a Occidental bag and love it and it's made in the USA. It's a little bit more money but worth it. Imo

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5585.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparky208 said:


> I had the turff tote and sold it, bought a Occidental bag and love it and it's made in the USA. It's a little bit more money but worth it. Imo
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5585.html


 
Nice looking rig, have you had it dump in the back of the van?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice looking rig, have you had it dump in the back of the van?


Thank you. No I have a utility body with cabinets on the sides and a walk in back so I have one cabinet just for my tools


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I like my tough tote, hit it with some murphys oil soap once in a while. Fits my meter and wiggy in the center pouch, everything else fits good.
It keeps much cleaner than my old pouch, so it stays lighter.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I like my tuff tote worth every penny. Best pouch I've had.


----------

